# Boxed Kühler/Lüfter von AMD Phenom 2 840 extrem nervig



## ploxo (18. April 2011)

*Boxed Kühler/Lüfter von AMD Phenom 2 840 extrem nervig*

Hallo,

ich habe kürzlich meinen PC aufgerüstet und bin von einem AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+ auf einen AMD Phenom II X4 840, 4x 3.20GHz umgestiegen. Da ich die CPU nicht übertakten möchte, dachte ich ein boxed Kühler wäre ausreichend. Bei meiner alten CPU hat er mich zumindest nicht gestört. Der neue Kühler vom 840 sieht nicht nur minderwertiger aus, nein er gibt auch noch ein extrem nerviges Geräusch von sich wenn er loslegt, als würde ne Säge angehen. Beim alten boxed Kühler war dies überhaupt nicht zu hören, da hörte man nur die "Luft blasen". Beim neuen höre ich jetzt dieses extrem nervige Rattern. Ist das etwa so normal oder kann irgendwas am CPU-Kühler defekt sein? Sonstige Berührungen mit Kabeln oder sonst was im Gehäuse kann ich ausschließen.

 Ich bitte um Rat!


----------



## Dehero (18. April 2011)

Ich würde mir gleich einen neuen Kühler holen. Kühlt besser und ist auch leiser.


----------



## Painkiller (18. April 2011)

*AW: Boxed Kühler/Lüfter von AMD Phenom 2 840 extrem nervig*

Die Boxed-Kühler sind berühmt dafür, das sie eine menge Lärm machen.

Tausch ihn am besten gegen einen Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B aus.


----------



## S!lent dob (18. April 2011)

*AW: Boxed Kühler/Lüfter von AMD Phenom 2 840 extrem nervig*

Tu mal deinen alten boxed drauf, der hat min. die selbe TPD, das sollte gehen und eine vertraute Kulisse ergeben.
Ansonsten mal per speedfan regeln oder nen Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B kaufen.


----------



## Per4mance (18. April 2011)

*AW: Boxed Kühler/Lüfter von AMD Phenom 2 840 extrem nervig*

hatte den boxed auch nur 1 tag drin bei meinem 965be, die lautstärke is ja körperverletzung  hab dan den Mugen 2 drauf und der is nen traum.


btw. bei meinm intel boxed kühlern war die lautstärke nie so schlimm


----------



## ploxo (18. April 2011)

*AW: Boxed Kühler/Lüfter von AMD Phenom 2 840 extrem nervig*

Hi,

danke für eure Antworten. Noch 4 Fragen dazu:

1) Da ich noch innerhalb der 2-wöchigen Widerrufsfrist bin: Könnte auch ein Defekt vorliegen (ich las etwas von Lager kann kaputt sein in anderen Threads)? Dann könnte ich eventuell ja einen kleinen Nachlass auf einen neuen Kühler bekommen vom Shop. Mein alter AMD-Kühler hat wie gesagt nicht so gerattert.

2) Wie kann ich denn "risikofrei" am Besten die bereits vorhandene Wärmeleitpaste (war ja so ein Pad beim boxed-Kühler) wieder von der CPU-Oberfläche abmachen?

3) Gibt es auch einen passenden Kühler für ca.20 Euro? Wie gesagt, übertakten möchte ich nicht und das Gehäuse ist relativ gut gekühlt. Oder kann man sagen für 20 Euro gibt es nichts vernünftiges?

4) Der alte Kühler würde notfalls also auch noch gehen (der war zumindest leiser als der jetzige)? Oder kühlt der eventuell nicht gut genug?

LG
ploxo


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. April 2011)

*AW: Boxed Kühler/Lüfter von AMD Phenom 2 840 extrem nervig*

1) keine Ahnung! Ich glabe eher nicht!
2) Ich mach das immer mit einem trockenen Stück Küchenrolle!
3) Wie wär ein Cooler Master Hyper TX3 oder Xigmatek Loki?


----------



## Dommerle (18. April 2011)

*AW: Boxed Kühler/Lüfter von AMD Phenom 2 840 extrem nervig*



ploxo schrieb:


> 1) Da ich noch innerhalb der 2-wöchigen Widerrufsfrist bin: Könnte auch ein Defekt vorliegen (ich las etwas von Lager kann kaputt sein in anderen Threads)? Dann könnte ich eventuell ja einen kleinen Nachlass auf einen neuen Kühler bekommen vom Shop. Mein alter AMD-Kühler hat wie gesagt nicht so gerattert.


 
Von was denn? Von der CPU?! 




ploxo schrieb:


> 2) Wie kann ich denn "risikofrei" am Besten die bereits vorhandene Wärmeleitpaste (war ja so ein Pad beim boxed-Kühler) wieder von der CPU-Oberfläche abmachen?



Ich benutze immer Klopapier...^^




ploxo schrieb:


> 3) Gibt es auch einen passenden Kühler für ca.20 Euro? Wie gesagt, übertakten möchte ich nicht und das Gehäuse ist relativ gut gekühlt. Oder kann man sagen für 20 Euro gibt es nichts vernünftiges?



Ich würde sagen für 20€ bekommt man nichts wirklich vernünftiges, das leise ist und gut kühlt. Ein Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B wäre Ideal für deine Bedürfnisse.




ploxo schrieb:


> 4) Der alte Kühler würde notfalls also auch noch gehen (der war zumindest leiser als der jetzige)? Oder kühlt der eventuell nicht gut genug?



Da die TDP der beiden CPUs identisch ist, dürfte das kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## ploxo (18. April 2011)

*AW: Boxed Kühler/Lüfter von AMD Phenom 2 840 extrem nervig*

Hi!

Meine alte CPU hat TDP 89W gehabt (AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 65nm | heise online-Preisvergleich), die neue hat 95W. Würde das trotzdem gehen?

Geht das echt so einfach die Padreste zu entfernen (klebt das nicht fest und muss mit Alkoholreiniger oder so gemacht werden?)?

Vom Preis her würden mir der Cooler Master Hyper TX3 oder Xigmatek Loki eher zusagen. Und die wären noch ausreichend leise und kühl bei nicht übertakteter CPU? Wenn ich das richtig sehe werden die alle ohne Wärmeleitpad geliefert oder? Welche Leitpaste sollte man am Besten dazu nehmen? Ich hab noch ne Tube Wärmeleitpaste, die ist allerdings schon 4 Jahre alt ca., aber ungeöffnet. Geht die noch?  Oder gibt es Kühler wo direkt Pads mit bei sind im Lieferumfang?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. April 2011)

*AW: Boxed Kühler/Lüfter von AMD Phenom 2 840 extrem nervig*

Hallo, die alte WL-Paste/das alte WL-Pad kannst Du mit etwas Zewa (Küchenrolle od. Klopapier) und falls sie sehr hartnäckig sind, mit ein wenig Haushaltsreiniger/Fensterreiniger 
oder Isopropyl-Alkohol (Isopropanol) aus d. Baumarkt, evtl. Drogeriemarkt  (od. d. Apotheke) lösen und abputzen. Im Prinzip reicht jeder 08/15-Reiniger mit Alkohol-Anteil, meistens 
geht es schon allein mit dem Papiertuch.

Der jetzige Cooli dürfte bei 89W TDP zu dann 95W TDP so eben noch reichen; aber ich würde die Temps im Auge behalten, das nur vorübergehend so nutzen und auf TX3 oder Loki umsteigen 
(- oder eben auf den Mugen2), bei welchen Du viel Kühler für wenig Geld bekommst. 
Wenn eine brauchbare Case-Kühlung vorhanden ist, reichen TX3 und Loki auch für moderates OC. Bei beiden Kühlern hast Du die Möglichkeit einen jeweils 2ten 92mm-Lüfter auf der Rückseite zusätzlich anzubringen und die Kühlleistung noch zu steigern; die benötigten Befestigungsklemmen liegen bei. 

Du könntest auch, falls Dir die mitgelieferten Lüfter unter Last noch zu laut sein sollten, diese gegen hochwertigere leise austauschen. 
Wärmeleitpaste liegt im Lieferungumfang bei Coolermaster bei; siehe die folgenden Caseking-Links und die Userbewertung unten re..
Bei dem Xigmatek Loki weiß ich´s nicht, allerdings wurde bei meinem Xigmatek Achilles die WLP auch mitgeliefert. Manche Hersteller versehen ihre Kühler auch mit einer angebrachten
Wärmeleitbeschichtung oder liefern ein WL-Pad mit.
Coolermaster TX3:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 CPU-Kühler - Intel/AMD 
Xigmatek Loki:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Loki SD963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm 
- Greetz -


----------



## S!lent dob (19. April 2011)

*AW: Boxed Kühler/Lüfter von AMD Phenom 2 840 extrem nervig*



ploxo schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Meine alte CPU hat TDP 89W gehabt (AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 65nm | heise online-Preisvergleich), die neue hat 95W. Würde das trotzdem gehen?


 
Ja das geht, evtl wird er ein wenig lauter wie beim X2, aber es geht. Keine Angst, 6W TPD bringen den Kühler nicht um  
Von 15,- Kühlern würd ich persönlich Finger lassen, die werden nicht viel leiser/kühler sein wie der "alte" boxed. Dann lieber 15,- drauflegen und mit dem Mugen 2 auf der ganz sicheren seite sein.
Aber Teste einfach mal , außer WLP, die du eh auch bei nem neuen Kühler kaufen müstest entstehen ja keine kosten.


----------



## X6Sixcore (19. April 2011)

*AW: Boxed Kühler/Lüfter von AMD Phenom 2 840 extrem nervig*

Keine Angst.

bei meinem 1100T hat der Boxed auch am ersten Tag nur gerattert, die Temps waren aber alle gut.

Grund: Die Lüfterblätter sind ständig irgendwo gegen geschlagen, das gab dann das "taktaktaktak" in superspeed.

Jetzt ist er recht leise für einen Boxed-Kühler (ich sitze ja direkt daneben). Kein Geratter, kein Geschleife, nix.

Allerdings hab ich ihn auch runter geregelt.
(Aufgrund eines anderen Problems kann ich den Rechner sowieso noch nicht voll belasten, ohne Gefahr zu laufen die NB zu grillen...)

MfG


----------

